# Parts for a 2350



## Blacksmith (Sep 23, 2009)

I have just purchased a 2350 with SoundGuard Cab that has had a pretty rough life. I need a whole pile of cab parts, including a door, console top, and dash cover. I might even consider an entire cab if the condition and price were right. I have checked all the salvage yards in this region with no luck. I was hoping someone on here might be able to point me in the right direction. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I have seen the insulation kits, Now if I can just remember where!!??


----------

